# Splash! *Born Jan. 24th UPDATE AGAIN 2/18



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

A fun splash litter who is just now starting to show some color. I wanted to wait a couple days to cull down, but I wanted to see some color first. 9 so far. This is from a show splashed buck with my nicest pet quality (who was from a breeder who had been breeding for type for several years...so not bad!) pew satin doe who had a tricolor father. I defiantly see some splash! I can't wait to see these guys progress. I don't plan on breeding this line any further since I want to get down to the blues, pews, and merles...but I am super excited to see them anyway! I am hoping for a cute doe to keep!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, they look like they've been dipped in watered down paint.

What do you have them in?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowrunner said:


> What do you have them in?


Oh, they are just in an old parrot bowl I use as a scoop! LOL!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That's why it looked familiar. I have a million of em. That's a great idea for baby pictures!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Update...and time to narrow things down a bit I am afraid. But I am still iffy on sexing. Can anyone give me a hand? 
 








Pile of splatter!

A. boy?









B. 









C. 









D. 









E.









F. 









G. Is that Brindle instead of splash? Or just really stripy splash?









H. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I.









Thoughts on genders? And do I actually have two BEWs? Mother is a PEW satin who's father was a tricolor. Father is this big splash boy I got from Casey. Pedigree unknown.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think... A looks boy.... D looks girl... the others I don't know, sorry! I'm not that great at telling sex, but lovely babies you got going on there!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Look for nipples. Only the females have them. That's a surefire way to tell.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It might be a "hair" to soon :lol: to see nipples, but they will definitely start showing here in the next day or so. Generally I notice that females also have flatter genitalia in comparison to their brothers' who's junk sticks out. Idk if that is how most people do it or if it varies within different lines, but I can tell them at day two pretty reliably now. : )


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

B, D and G look like does to me, but it can be difficult to tell from photos. I agree with Frizzle that male appendages appear to be more prominant, but the most reliable way is to compare the gap between anus and genitals - bucks have a wider space than does.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the time when I'm sexing pinkies, I'll hold two of them up next to each other, to see the difference. I'm better than I used to be, but I still mess up a lot.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well Nipples are clearly visible now. And ugh...more boys than girls! My luck is devine. I am going to cull now but wanted to get any feelers if anyone is intersested in any before I do. Show type father and very nice smaller doe who was bred for size/type as well...but isn't quite there yet. 
Let me know if there is any interest. I love the fun colors we got!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Girlie A has some neat subtle pastel colors.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

why would you do that to the poor things? D=

eh, I understand lol, it's all part of serious breeding, but me personally I couldn't cull at that age (I never culled past just a few hours old if I caught the litters in time) but I also bred feeders too

(personally I like the boys colors better than the girls lol, mail em to me xD)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Please don't judge other breeders or try to make them feel guilty. There's a whole section devoted to culling if you need to discuss it further.

Candy, what color is the splash on girl A and boy 1? Also, how many girls might you rehome? I'm looking specifically at the white one girl D, are they ivory?

Also, if you want my 2 pennies, I would cull boys two and three as they don't look as though they will have show ears, also, they are smaller. Just my input, take it or not and don't be offended.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Please don't judge other breeders or try to make them feel guilty. There's a whole section devoted to culling if you need to discuss it further.
> 
> Candy, what color is the splash on girl A and boy 1? Also, how many girls might you rehome? I'm looking specifically at the white one girl D, are they ivory?
> 
> Also, if you want my 2 pennies, I would cull boys two and three as they don't look as though they will have show ears, also, they are smaller. Just my input, take it or not and don't be offended.


I wasn't, it was simply a joke 

so please don;t just assume I said something when I didn't, thanks


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes but you did say it, please think how things are going to come across when you type it.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

GG: "lol" doesn't make everything better, and on the internet you can't infer tone. You did say it, and personally I read it negatively as well.

I agree, female A is really interesting. What will this result in as an adult, do you know?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Also, if you want my 2 pennies, I would cull boys two and three as they don't look as though they will have show ears, also, they are smaller. Just my input, take it or not and don't be offended.


You can tell already??? Good grief, I can barely tell when they're hoppers/sub-adults! :roll: (I'm impressed you can tell already, not being negative :nar)


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Buck #1 and doe A are brindle as well as splashed. Pretty, but I'd avoid them if you want to breed splashed or tris .

Very cute babies.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder if Mrs. Beach could want babies 1 and A?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

#2 looks pretty cute to me.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowrunner said:


> #2 looks pretty cute to me.


If you want a buck do let me know. #2 is rather fisty as a matter of fact! LOL! He is a strong one!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sending a PM <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW...growing up! I am loving the nice fat tails and the ears are the best set of all the mice I have bred so far. Love the colors!

















































That light orange-like female is very interesting. Anyone have a color guess?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

no color guesses here, but I have to say it. They are getting cuter and cuter with every update.
lovely tails on em too.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Those pastel colors really are very pretty! Maybe that last one is a very faded brindle since its siblings are? I can't see the orange, is it all over, or in patches?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

They are so pretty! Well done


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The last one is actually an ivory and has no markings. There were two ivory does in the litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd call her a very pretty diluted brindle. You have some good looking babies in this litter.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello! Nice bubs!!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty girlie . i'm really curious what they will look like when older.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely babies! I have to say... your babies are what finally clued me in to the fact that my laptop color display was off... just spent the last hour playing with the colors until I finally saw what your babies are SUPPOSED to look like :roll: :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

First is my keeper female. These guys are going to be 4 weeks old on Tuesday. Isn't she lovely? I adore that orange splashy fun going on. 
Here are some fun group shots from a bucket!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yah, those are fun fun fun. My splashed have been known to produce that orange fun stuff, I think it's a weird combo of c-dilutes and agouti, so it's sort of like a cinnamon splash.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's interesting; the bands kind of disassociate into diluted splashes....fascinating...I will have to ponder upon this thing... :?:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

So sweet <3


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Oh yah, those are fun fun fun. My splashed have been known to produce that orange fun stuff, I think it's a weird combo of c-dilutes and agouti, so it's sort of like a cinnamon splash.


The orange mixed in with the splashed like that is from brindle. If you look at the younger pics you could see the brindle pattern better

Very pretty mouse.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very pretty splashed brindle, I don't think I've ever seen one before that vibrant. Usually the c-dilutes wash out some of the brindle effects.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

m137b said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yah, those are fun fun fun. My splashed have been known to produce that orange fun stuff, I think it's a weird combo of c-dilutes and agouti, so it's sort of like a cinnamon splash.
> ...


Are you certain? Hmm. But neither parents here, are brindle, but they produce those same orange markings?
I can't say the same for the doe that Tara used, but my doe is 100% agouti, as is the buck I bred her to.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin one of your agouti's was a probably brindle. But I'm really pretty sure, I've had quite a few of them, and got all sorts of oddball answers when I've asked at various times for others to identify. Finally I got tired of the guess work and did a bunch of test breedings to sort it out.

The splashing reverts the diluted color to the undiluted color. So on a brindle, the splashes would revert the black and ivory to black and orange, so you end up with a mouse that is black/orange/ivory. Also in younger pics you could see the brindle pattern more clearly on two of these cuties.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The grandparent of the doe was indeed a brindle! So yes, I would safely say this mouse is a brindle splash. Which looks incredible. I love it. Not show worthy maybe, but incredibly beautiful. And yes, the pattern was very clear when she was younger.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That brindle splashed is an extremely beautiful mouse indeed, very cool


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I'll defnitely agree that this mouse is splashed brindle. However mine isn't, i'm sure of it. Mine only had 1 or 2 small patches of orange, and wasn't nearly as spread out as those. I think he's still here, I'll have to take a photo. I'm positive neither parent is brindle though, in my case.

I think it's a combination of the dilute gene on top of the agouti, my splashes look more cinnamon rather than orange orange.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here we go









The areas on her back, in person, look much more red/orange that in the photo (this photo wasn't specifically taken to show the colour). She's not here any more, I remember I traded her to a man in NY. 
I think the splashes are cinnamon-like, agouti diluted by whichever c-dilutes she has. She also has ruby eyes.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree candycorn, they are very pretty, too bad it's not a show variety, could probably do some amazing things with it.


----------

